# Yale Spring 2012



## brandbest1 (Mar 9, 2012)

http://union.cubingusa.com/yalespring2012/index.php

*gasp* It's on a Sunday!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 10, 2012)

I might go, not sure at the moment FINALLY a competition on a sunday


----------



## cityzach (Mar 10, 2012)

Definitively going, see you all there!


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> I might go, not sure at the moment FINALLY a competition on a sunday


 
You think Sunday competitions are better? Is it so people who have work on Monday don't get a full night's rest?


----------



## cityzach (Mar 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> You think Sunday competitions are better? Is it so people who have work on Monday don't get a full night's rest?


 
To me personally, it doesn't matter. But some people might not be able to make Sunday competitions because they have to go to church.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 10, 2012)

Sunday competitions are fine for me. I might be able to go. My sister was planning on looking at some colleges down in Connecticut anyway, so I may get out of having to tag along on college tours AND get to go to a competition. Still need to work out the schedule with my parents, but it looks good.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent. Be prepared to see some NYU Cube Club people


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 11, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Excellent. Be prepared to see some NYU Cube Club people


 
Phil, you go to NYU? And NYU has a cube club? I was planning on going there in a few years! 

On topic: I wish I could go, but I need to save up all the money I can to get my flight for Nationals.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 12, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Excellent. Be prepared to see some NYU Cube Club people


 
NYU has a cube club? 0_o
Me wanting to go to college there has just increased by 74%.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll most likely be going.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll probably go, maybe not. Yale is an hour and a half from my house, and school comes right after Sunday.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 12, 2012)

I might be able to go. How do Boston people without cars plan on getting there?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 12, 2012)

Er, I dunno yet. I should figure that out.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 14, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> On topic: I wish I could go, but I need to save up all the money I can to get my flight for Nationals.



Lol, nevermind, I can go. Registering right now. :3


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm registered but there is a large chance I'm not going.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm definitely going. I am hoping to get top 20 in USA in magic (Harvard was a learning experience), but we'll see.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 15, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: sub 5 average
3x3: sub 12 single, sub 14.5 average
4x4: sub 1:03 average
5x5: sub 1:55 average
OH: sub 30 single, sub 40 average
Pyraminx: sub 10 average, sub 7 single
Square-1: sub 52 average
Magic: sub 1 single, sub 1.3 average
Master Magic: sub 2 average, sub 1.9 single. (2nd in the world?)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 16, 2012)

I just checked and my name's not on the competitor list.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 16, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> I'm definitely going. I am hoping to get top 20 in USA in magic (Harvard was a learning experience), but we'll see.


 
Be careful, I posted something like that for SJC Winter 2012, and I had such bad luck (on the average).


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 19, 2012)

Just signed up! Likely that I am going. I'm a little disorganized right now, so I signed up just to get it in. Ill figure out my final decision next week.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got an email saying that more events might be added if there is time since there aren't that many competitors. 
I vote for a 2nd round of magic+master magic!!!!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 20, 2012)

2 round of BLD?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 20, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 2 round of BLD?


 
I agree! Unless you'd be willing to add multi. =]


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 20, 2012)

I would love it if mega could be added. <33 :3


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 20, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I just got an email saying that more events might be added if there is time since there aren't that many competitors.
> I vote for a 2nd round of magic+master magic!!!!


 
I second this whole-heartedl, especially since it would not take very long at all (even less time if you add a cutoff for round 2).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 20, 2012)

I just realized that I hadn't signed up yet. Lolz, I'm going of course.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 20, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I would love it if mega could be added. <33 :3


 
Yes Mega! I've recently been practicing and have become decent and I'd like a chance to do some official solves. Clock wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just registered and paid!

See you guys there!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 22, 2012)

-Could've just called off from work, but I just found out that I'm not working on the competition day.
-Was all planned on going, finally another comp. 
-Been to 2 comps in the past 5 months, when I'm used to going almost every weekend.
-Went to site to sign up
-Realized it's on a Sunday ...
-Nevermind


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 22, 2012)

Noooooo! Why, Mike, why?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

No one else has, but I'm going to post my goals

2x2: sub-6 average! (need to redeem myself from my horrible mess-up at Harvard Spring)
3x3: sub-18 single, sub-20 average
4x4: sub-1:40 average
Sq-1: low-40s single, sub-50 average
Pyra: sub-11 average
Magics - don't really care that much, though I'll try to do my best


----------



## Luis (Apr 27, 2012)

Live results on http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=25


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sorry that I've already said this but I'm registered and not on the competitor list. Does that mean I just have to pay. I'm still not sure whether I'm going or not but if I do, can I pay at the door?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 28, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I'm sorry that I've already said this but I'm registered and not on the competitor list. Does that mean I just have to pay. I'm still not sure whether I'm going or not but if I do, can I pay at the door?


 
The cubingusa page did not update, so if you are on the competitor list on the live results page, then you should be all set. I noticed that there were more names listed on the results page than on the cubingusa page.

EDIT: just checked. you are on the list, so no need to worry, as long as you prepaid the $8.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 28, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> The cubingusa page did not update, so if you are on the competitor list on the live results page, then you should be all set. I noticed that there were more names listed on the results page than on the cubingusa page.
> 
> EDIT: just checked. you are on the list, so no need to worry, as long as you prepaid the $8.


 
I haven't. Can I pay at the door, if not, can I pay via Paypal now? I'm fine losing 8 dollars if I wind up not going.

And thank you for checking. Much appreciated.

I'm going. Can I pay at the comp?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah! Awake at 5:20 am. Let's Go!


----------



## cityzach (Apr 29, 2012)

woooohooo so excited!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like Phil came close to his PB in round 1 of the OH.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 29, 2012)

Great competition. I got my first official BLD success!!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 29, 2012)

I won fantasy cubing!


----------



## cityzach (Apr 30, 2012)

awesome comp!!
3x3: 10.78 single
3x3 avg: 14.86
4x4: 48.44 single (PB of all time + officially!)
4x4 avg: 1:01.xx
master magic single: 1.90 (10th in the world!)
OH single: 36.xx
OH avg: 42.xx

really happy!!!!!!


----------



## MEn (Apr 30, 2012)

Yale hosts the best competitions! Cheap pricing, great lighting, live updated results, and we were ahead of schedule! My only complaint was that it was on Sunday.

And very generous cut-offs (4x4).


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I won fantasy cubing!


 
wait... what? Was this an event that they added?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> wait... what? Was this an event that they added?


 
Sort of. For the 3x3 finals you got to make one pick for each solve, but you couldn't choose the same person twice. My average was like 10.5 since I chose Rowe for an 8.28 and Andrew for an 8.3.


----------



## maderito (Apr 30, 2012)

*Hessler and Ricci head-to-head at Yale Spring 2012*





Rowe Hessler and Andrew Ricci were featured in a head-to-head competition as top 3x3 solvers. Ricci led the field in the 3x3 and Hessler swept the 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5. Bob Burton (Cubewhiz), one of the event organizers, spotted showing off his finger tricks 

Full results here.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It was a great competition! Well run an executed!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a ton of fun.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2012)

Ping Bo. That is all.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2012)

Great job guys. Just wanna say you're lucky I wasn't there to defend my head to head crown, haha.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Great job guys. Just wanna say you're lucky I wasn't there to defend my head to head crown, haha.


 
I was utterly disappointed by your lack of presence. I'm faster at 2x2 than you, by the way.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I was utterly disappointed by your lack of presence. I'm faster at 2x2 than you, by the way.



Nice. My average at h2h was pretty much 3.1, srs. Turns out my manager messed up the schedule and I should've had off today like I requested. Nobody was expecting me when I got there -_-

edit - I can't read


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> edit - I can't read


 
This.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ults=All+Results&competitionId=YaleSpring2012

I took the record of "most 3x3 podiums without a first place" at 10 over John Brechon's 9.
Kian extended his record of "most podiums without a first place" to 37 over Nick Pappas' 27.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess Kian is pretty much unstoppable (and stoppable in another sense).


----------



## cityzach (Apr 30, 2012)

What was the scramble for the 3rd solve of 3x3 round 1? Thats the solve i got my 10.78 on


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> What was the scramble for the 3rd solve of 3x3 round 1? Thats the solve i got my 10.78 on


 
That solve was so easy. I got a 13.52.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 30, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> That solve was so easy. I got a 13.52.


 
No way! I got a 21. Petrus FTW!


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel bad now, i got an 18.90. Though I still had some good solves on other scrambles, so I'm good!


----------



## danthecuber (May 1, 2012)

cityzach said:


> What was the scramble for the 3rd solve of 3x3 round 1? Thats the solve i got my 10.78 on


 
http://www.yale.edu/bulldogcubeclub/files/yalespring2012scrambles.pdf


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2012)

cityzach said:


> awesome comp!!
> 3x3: 10.78 single
> 3x3 avg: 14.86
> 4x4: 48.44 single (PB of all time + officially!)
> ...


 
Congrats on finally beating my single  Motivation to practice for NCR I guess


----------



## cityzach (May 1, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> http://www.yale.edu/bulldogcubeclub/files/yalespring2012scrambles.pdf



Thanks!
EDIT: for some reason the 3rd scramble isn't the one i had?



antoineccantin said:


> Congrats on finally beating my single  Motivation to practice for NCR I guess


 
Thanks! and gogogo practice!


----------

